# we need a new comuter



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

We are looking to purchase a new computer. We like the internet and we want to be safe from hackers. We would like to do a little work with a scanner like scanning document and photos and also slides and negatives. We don't need the top of the line but we want reliable, speed and memory and somewhat long lasting. Your input will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, ---------------- Philbee


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Philbee said:


> We are looking to purchase a new computer. We like the internet and we want to be safe from hackers. We would like to do a little work with a scanner like scanning document and photos and also slides and negatives. We don't need the top of the line but we want reliable, speed and memory and somewhat long lasting. Your input will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, ---------------- Philbee


99% of being safe from hackers is applying your operating system updates regularly. If you do that you only have to watch out for viruses and spyware.

You didn't say if you are looking to purchase a desktop or laptop computer. Are you replacing a computer, and if so do you plan on using your existing monitor or buying a new one? What kind of a budget are you thinking of?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Dell always has great deals on new computers. They also have excellent customer service.

RF


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> They also have excellent customer service.
> 
> RF



On which planet? :rofl:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Dell they have great customer service treated me just great when I had a major problem now connected with a problem from Dell, but the way I deleted things. Great company Dell. I will certainly get another one and my friends are getting Dells as well as they have older Dells like 98se so they are due to move up in the world and will go with Dell again. In fact after finding the problem I had and telling me step by step how to correct it. The Dell guy CALLED ME BACK, After a couple of hours, just to make sure everything was going good and I was back up and ruinning again~!!
Wow that was so neat to have a company CARE that much about its customers.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Dell they have great customer service treated me just great when I had a major problem now connected with a problem from Dell, but the way I deleted things. Great company Dell. I will certainly get another one and my friends are getting Dells as well as they have older Dells like 98se so they are due to move up in the world and will go with Dell again. In fact after finding the problem I had and telling me step by step how to correct it. The Dell guy CALLED ME BACK, After a couple of hours, just to make sure everything was going good and I was back up and ruinning again~!!
> Wow that was so neat to have a company CARE that much about its customers.


They treat me just as nice aswell. Power supply went out on my dell back in the summer, and they had me a new one (power supply) within 2 days. THEY CALLED ME BACK ASWELL, to see if I had recieved it, and gave me step-by-step instructions as how to replace it. THAT'S GREAT SUPPORT!!!


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Nevada, --------- I am planning to replace our HP Pavilion desktop with another desktop. We have a 15" monitor (hp pavilion fx75) that is real nice and works well. I would like to spend less than $1,000 for computer, scanner & printer. I know it is said that you get what you pay for but sometimes I wonder it that is a steadfast rule especially these days. I am interested in somesort of quality and something that will last for a while as well. Thanks for your input on virus and such. 

To Arabian Knight, 14 yearpcmaker and Rocky Fields, ---------- thank you for your input on "Dell" Computer's good service dept. I have never heard that part but I have friends that seem to like Dell.

Philbee


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Philbee said:


> I would like to spend less than $1,000 for computer, scanner & printer.


With a budget that big you should be looking for a machine with a dual core processor so it will be contemporaty for a long time to come. You should be able to find a computer like that in the $500 to $800 price range, including a 17" LCD monitor and Windows Vista. If you have difficulty locating a dual core machine in that price range let me know.

http://www.netaffilia.com/ad/electronics/frys/i/2007/04/13/23982.html

To be honest with you, if it were me I wouldn't buy a new system. I would buy a new mainboard/processor and memory to transplant it in the same case. That would provide a dual core system for about $200 (~$130 for the mainboard/processor and ~$70 for 1 gig of memory).

http://www.netaffilia.com/ad/electronics/frys/i/2007/04/13/24019.html
http://www.netaffilia.com/ad/electronics/frys/i/2007/04/13/24043.html


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I just customized a system on DELL that will last you a pretty good while~~~!!!  It costs more, but will last MUCH longer~~~.
I didn't add a monitor to it, being as you said you have a good one.
It has a good subscription to pc cillin internet secuirty suite aslo~~~!!!  
As far as a good scanner and printer, I would go with the _Lexmark 2300 series all-in-one_ from Wally World,,, that's the kind of printer/scanner/copier combo I have, and love it to pieces~~~!!!

Here are the specs of the DELL computer:

Celeron DÂ® Processor 336 (2.80, 533 FSB)
Genuine Windows Vistaâ¢ Home Premium
No Monitor
2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz- 2DIMMs
160GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cacheâ¢
48X CD-RW/ DVD Combo Drive
256MB nVidia Geforce 7300LE TurboCache
Integrated 7.1 Channel Audio
My Accessories

Dell A225 Speakers
Dell USB Keyboard and Dell 2-button Scroll Mouse
No Floppy Drive Included
56K PCI Data Fax Modem
My Software
Microsoft Works 8. DOES NOT INCLUDE MS WORD
PC-cillin Internet Security with AntiVirus and Spyware removal 15-months
No Entertainment software pre-installed
My Service
2Yr Ltd Warranty and At-Home Service
6 Months of America Online Membership Included
Also Includes
Mouse included in Wireless, Laser or Bluetooth Package
AdobeÂ® AcrobatÂ® Reader 7.0
Integrated 10/100 Ethernet
Award Winning Service and Support
Windows Vistaâ¢ PremiumCompatibility Alert
Recalculating Price 

Here is the link to that computer:
http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&oc=DDCWAA1&s=dhs

Here is the link to the _Lexmark 2300 series all-in-one_ :
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5280837


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree with Dell's service. When I got my $269 tower from their outlet store last year, the modem didn't work. They sent a technician TO MY HOUSE the next day to fix it!

They also called and emailed me to make sure everything was satisfactory. They stayed in touch until they made sure I was happy.


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Thank you. This will give me something to think about. I appreciate your suggestions and information.

Philbee


----------

